# What GPU and CPU in a new computer?



## ajla (Nov 23, 2017)

Hi!

I will now fix a new computer and wondering about what GPU and CPU i will go for.

I have used Intel since the last 586 AMD, but, the AMD Ryzen 7 1800X is on the map right now. Is that a go on this CPU? Can't find it on the hardware list. https://www.freebsd.org/releases/11.1R/hardware.html#proc

ASUS is the go for the MB, and thinking of a Prime X370-Pro.

But..   the GPU. Which?
I don't really play games, so no need for a fancy card. It should just work with FreeBSD with no problems and good graphics. I will use one ultra wide screen or 3 monitors, I don't know yet.


EDIT:  Ok, found this one... 
https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/61799/#post-366314
No go for AMD in 11.1.


----------



## sidetone (Nov 23, 2017)

Newer Radeon cards aren't functional yet... https://wiki.freebsd.org/Graphics
FreeBSD current might, but that's an unstable system.

Why not use a wide screen with several other monitors. From one card, you can use both DVI and HDMI output for separate video outputs.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 23, 2017)

CPU will be fine, GPU might be a problem. If you want a graphics card that pretty much always works, has good performance and you don't mind a binary blob driver, NVidia is really good.


----------



## ajla (Nov 23, 2017)

Ok, tnx. So the AMD Ryzen 7 1800X will work with no problems? 

I was thinking of a GTX 1070 or something. 
So an Nvidia will work with dual/triple screen as mention above? If I don't take one ultra wide screen instead. I don't now yet.

In my macine right now i have a 750Ti on a i7-2700k setup, but I struggling with the right driver in 11.1.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 23, 2017)

ajla said:


> I was thinking of a GTX 1070 or something.


That would be severe overkill for what you wanted to do with it. Those cards are really only worth it if you're an avid gamer.


----------



## ajla (Nov 23, 2017)

Yea..  probably..  But I think to have it for many years, without any update for some time. Maybe dumb thinking, loot of money to something i don't use..  I have a 750Ti today on OS X that works up to all my demands, but i can't get it to work on FreeBSD, "no screen" error. Tried NV and Nvidia driver, but no luck. I want to dump OS X (i used it to Final Cut Pro, but don't edit any more), and want to comeback to Free since a 6-7 years break.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 24, 2017)

Not sure but is it a MacBook or something like it? I do believe the last couple of models all used something like Optimus to switch between Intel and NVidia graphics. That may be the reason why it's not working. 

But if you're building a new machine I'm sure you can pick up the previous top of the line cards, GTX970/GTX980, fairly cheap. That would already be plenty of power to do what you want and keep working for a couple of years.


----------



## puretone (Nov 25, 2017)

ajla said:


> Yea..  probably..  But I think to have it for many years, without any update for some time. Maybe dumb thinking, loot of money to something i don't use..  I have a 750Ti today on OS X that works up to all my demands, but i can't get it to work on FreeBSD, "no screen" error. Tried NV and Nvidia driver, but no luck. I want to dump OS X (i used it to Final Cut Pro, but don't edit any more), and want to comeback to Free since a 6-7 years break.



Don't bother using that top-of-line nonsense. I use NVidia GT-1030's (either ASUS or Gigabyte) everywhere, and they are great & super stable. Added bonus: no pesky fans to deal with, so silent operation & no fan failure possible. Grab the proprietary driver, if you are okay with sinister blobs, from NVidia's Unix Archive at: http://www.nvidia.com/object/freebsd-x64-archive.html . You can build the x11/nvidia-xconfig from ports, which does a stellar job at crafting an xorg.conf for your purposes. Also, you can build the x11/nvidia-settings so that you may have a nifty little graphical app that shows all the specifications pornography of your GPU. Only caveat is 1x HDMI & 1x DVI, so no triple monitors, but one ultra-wide will be more than enough.


----------

